# 2010 Jackson Fun Series Review



## ckspaddler

*Fun Videos up*

Bump. There's 3 new You Tube videos on the Fun review. The JK crew takes the Fun out to the Russell Fork. Lots of old school stalls, squirts and downriver play. 
2010 Jackson Kayak Fun Series Product Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

